# So what's your early mood about the season?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm glad there was no implosion after the dissapointing end to the season...we once again look like a strong contender for the title. Is optimism renewed for you, and if so, is it as much as in past years?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well... This season hasn't started off the way I want it to, but then again, it is a fairly lengthy season, so there is still time to see those winning streaks that I want to see. Brandon Bass has been AMAZING! I'm glad ed started the Bass-Wagon, because he has been simply outstanding for this team. Devin has improved his jumper immensely, which is what we needed to see from him. Dirk has decreased his scoring, and that's not necessarily a bad thing. Jerry has gotten off to a rough start, I hope he can pull out of that really soon, and Jason has proved what he can contribute. Josh has gotten off to an excellent start this year, and I really hope he can reached a new dimension for his game. The End.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It looks and feels like preseason.

- Stack shouldn't be playing this many minutes. Moe should be using Stack's PT to hone his skills.
- Dirk is scared.
- JHo and JET are same ol' players. A little improvement from JHo would be nice.
- Devin makes more passes to the other team than his own teammates.
- Diop/Damp.... uhhh....

Now the positives:

- Brandon Bass
- Brandon Bass
- Brandon Bass.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, a thread like this shows you haven't been reading the rants around here....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Umm.. I like to think on the bright side.


But tonights loss pissed me off.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, a thread like this shows you haven't been reading the rants around here....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: rants where?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> tonights loss pissed me off.


ummm.... you mean Dirk's missed game winner for the 2nd time this season?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: rants where?


I meant... The Dallas forum is the best exhibit for blind homerism.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ummm.... you mean Dirk's missed game winner for the 2nd time this season?


The miss, did that suprise you ed?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> The miss, did that suprise you ed?


I was shocked to the point that I called Phil Jackson and proposed a 14-to-1 trade for Kobe.

The conversation went:

me: Hey Phil.

Phil: Hey Ed.

me: I'll trade everyone not named Bass for Kobe.

Phil: Hell No! You gotta take Kwame off my hands...

me: If you want me to take that worthless POS, you'll have to take Avery Johnson too.

Phil: Deal!


This is how the 2007-2008 Mavericks Championship run started.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hate to disappoint the homers here but getting kobe isnt the answer the mavs problems, i thought yall were tired of being a jump shooting team, but screaming for kobe?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wait, when exactly did we look like contenders this season ? I am not impressed with the Mavs at all, sluggish and uninspired play and no consisteny during the course of 48 minutes. 

Getting Kobe would be huge, but we don't have the pieces to get him, neither do I think that will get traded during the season. He wouldn't fix all problems, but it's not that we have so much talent on the roster that it couldn't get along with an upgrade. 

This team will be a jumpshooting team as long as Dirk is the main cog and our head coach isn't working against that trend either. Right now I'm not a happy camper, everyone needs to make a decision if they want to show up and go for that ring or not. It should be the last chance for the current squad.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

dallas is probably one of my top 5 teams i get to watch the most.

my mood on the big D's season.
*-Toronto should & would have beat dallas earlier this year!!!!!!
-had Dirk not have went insane & set the D on fire from 3
-Josh Howard needs more shots & plays set up for him*

dallas can destroy any team in the nba on any given night.. & they can do that, but not against toronto.. i wish you bad luck for the next meeting.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> -Josh Howard needs more shots & plays set up for him[/B]


All JHo does now is camp out on the 3 pt line. His defense is overrated, rarely do i see him play good defense vs top players and he just doesn't low post anymore like he use to. Dirk needs more shots, not JHo.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> hate to disappoint the homers here but getting kobe isnt the answer the mavs problems, i thought yall were tired of being a jump shooting team, but screaming for kobe?


We are tired of being a jump shooting team, true but you have to look at what he would bring to the table. Leadership (we desperately need), penetration, a big guard that can defend, i agree that Kobe shoots a lot but the guy still attacks the paint, he's clutch (Dirk isn't) and just imagine Dirk as a second option... i see him having a great year with all the pressure off his shoulders.
and VeN, no matter what we do, we are still going to be a jump shooting team. So why not fix the other problems we have?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This thread is full of homers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> This thread is full of homers.


And now you ruined it, get outta here Spurs boy :azdaja:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ummm.... you mean Dirk's missed game winner for the 2nd time this season?


Um... No, the game in general. I guess that does make it sting worse, but it was a difficult shot. The carelessness in the 3rd quarter is what really made me angry.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Do something.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Jet said:


> Well... This season hasn't started off the way I want it to, but then again, it is a fairly lengthy season, so there is still time to see those winning streaks that I want to see. Brandon Bass has been AMAZING! I'm glad ed started the Bass-Wagon, because he has been simply outstanding for this team. Devin has improved his jumper immensely, which is what we needed to see from him. Dirk has decreased his scoring, and that's not necessarily a bad thing. Jerry has gotten off to a rough start, I hope he can pull out of that really soon, and Jason has proved what he can contribute. Josh has gotten off to an excellent start this year, and I really hope he can reached a new dimension for his game. The End.


Nevermind. I'm tired of seeing this 'basketball'


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Nevermind. I'm tired of seeing this 'basketball'


I'm with you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Nevermind. I'm tired of seeing this 'basketball'





xray said:


> I'm with you.


I am loving football right now though.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am loving football right now though.... :biggrin:


Fair weather fan. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Fair weather fan. :biggrin:


Nope... A Romo fan.

When Romo got the starting job, my Cowboy stuff started coming down from the attic. I actually found a big banner from the Aikman/Smith/Irvin era. :biggrin:

It's been a looooooong time that I've been excited about the boys.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember when Romo got the job starting the 2nd half of the NYG game?

Big Tuna left him out to dry against a defense they couldn't stop....

How times changed. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nope... A Romo fan.
> 
> When Romo got the starting job, my Cowboy stuff started coming down from the attic. I actually found a big banner from the Aikman/Smith/Irvin era. :biggrin:
> 
> It's been a looooooong time that I've been excited about the boys.


It might be an even loooooooonger time until you get excited about the Mavs again :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nay...

The first 41 games will be sleepwalking for the team. After that, AJ starts breathing down their necks. ASG marks the start of our regular season.

I am sure I'll be into the game with 10 games left in the regular season or so....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

"F" the Mavs - this thread is now about the Cowboys! :yay::yay:

The greatness of this season is it's so dramatic - you've got this outstanding season (best record in Cowboy history), and yet we're on a crash-course for New England in the Super Bowl!!

I love it!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

xray said:


> "F" the Mavs - this thread is now about the Cowboys! :yay::yay:
> 
> The greatness of this season is it's so dramatic - you've got this outstanding season (best record in Cowboy history), and yet we're on a crash-course for *Colts* in the Super Bowl!!
> 
> I love it!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Thank You!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.eiupanthers.com/News/gen/2007/12/3/07romojerseypromo.asp

I am tempted...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> The Colts will lose to New England in the playoffs!!


See how easy it is to play? :lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: that's so wrong and you know it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is hoping the Patriots will pull a Maverick, they are already playing worse than they did a couple of weeks ago.


----------

